# Zipper Wiki Dead



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Just thought I'd pass it along. Looks like the zipper wiki is dead, at least for a while. 

I got a PM from Gunny the other day saying he couldn't afford to maintain his site and the wiki anymore and wanted to know if I wanted to take it over. Unfortunately I can't afford the time and money either So it looks like it is gone unless someone else can pick it up. Thats a real shame because it had a lot of really good info on it. I don't blame Gunny, he maintained it since its creation for nothing from us. Thanks for maintaining it as long as you did Gunny. :up: 

So long and thanks for all the fish...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry about that gang.
I checked in on the Wiki right before I canned my Web Host account and SEVERAL pages were spammed. and deleted.
I suggest we start it completely over. I'd be happy to help replace content. I think we need someone who knows what they are doing to administer the thing though. I hate that it's had to go, but I couldn't see asking this community for the 10 bucks a month to maintain my hosting package when the wiki was only a small part of that.
Please know I didn't kill the wiki for any reason other than financial.
I've moved my pix to Flickr and my Blog to Wordpress.com's free site. 

Again I'd be happy to help out with a new Wiki, and I MIGHT be able to get the SQL database info from dreamhost, but more than half the Wiki is spam.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Does anyone have a saved copy of the old wiki? I could host a static FAQ until the new wiki is in place.


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

I'd be willing to host the wiki. I sent you a PM with more details. *Please* see if you can get a backup of the SQL database; the valid pages should still be in the page revision history.


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

Good news. I was able to find a cached version of pretty much every page (no spam), so we won't have to start over. I'll post everything Zipper-related tonight and provide a link as soon as it's up.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Carlton
Thanks very much sir.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Thats great Carlton, Thanks


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

After several hours of work, I've reconstructed the Zipper Wiki and made some changes:

Changed it to cover Zipper, SApper, Enhancement Script
Combined pages, removed duplicated information
Incorporated/updated/combined/linked info into other (existing) pages on DVRpedia.

There is a bunch more work to do, but I think this is a pretty strong start. I encourage others to make changes as necessary (it is a wiki after all.) _Please note, there is a *Math Captcha* plugin to help reduce spam, so you'll have to do some simple math before saving a page with a new external link._

Here is the new wiki page:
http://www.dvrpedia.com/Zipper_-_SApper_-_Enhancement_Script


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Very Nice Carlton 
Thanks so much for keeping the Wiki alive. I appreciate it.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Excellent.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Carlton Bale said:


> Here is the new wiki page:
> http://www.dvrpedia.com/Zipper_-_SApper_-_Enhancement_Script


Carlton, I remember there was a "MFS ftp in 2007" page in the original Wiki, would you still have that? if so, can you incorporate it into the new Wiki? thanks

PS-very tremendous and great work on your part for the NEW WIKI :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

bnm81002 said:


> Carlton, I remember there was a "MFS ftp in 2007" page in the original Wiki, would you still have that? if so, can you incorporate it into the new Wiki? thanks


I combined everything from that page with the mfs_ftp page on the wiki _(including all of the *8* files that have to be downloaded/extracted/patched/installed.)_ I had to commonize the recommended install location and picked /var/hacks/mfs_ftp vs. /var/mfs_ftp.

Here is the page link, please look it over to see what I might have missed.

http://www.dvrpedia.com/MFS_FTP


----------



## Orthogon (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks, the Wiki helped me through my last Zipper experience and I'm glad it will still be there the next time I try.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Carlton Bale said:


> I combined everything from that page with the mfs_ftp page on the wiki _(including all of the *8* files that have to be downloaded/extracted/patched/installed.)_ I had to commonize the recommended install location and picked /var/hacks/mfs_ftp vs. /var/mfs_ftp.
> 
> Here is the page link, please look it over to see what I might have missed.
> 
> http://www.dvrpedia.com/MFS_FTP


wow awesome work my man, thanks for all your hard work Carlton


----------

